# palmetto blob top



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone know how common this beer/soda is?
 Embossed THIS BOTTLE BELONGS TO CRAMER & KERSTEN CHARLESTON SC.
 I thought the palmetto was pretty cool. Reminds me of SC Dispensary bottles.
 Is there a South Carolina bottle book?


----------



## adshepard (Sep 24, 2006)

*No idea on value but found this information.*

[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Neat looking bottle[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"][/font] 
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]*Trade Names for the brewery at Hayne & Anson Streets, Charleston, SC:*[/font] 
 [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Claussen Brewery, J. C. H. Claussen 1880-1882[/font][/align][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Claussen Brewing Co. 1882-1884[/font][/align][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Cramer & Kersten 1884-1888[/font][/align][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Palmetto Brewing Co. 1888-1896[/font][/align][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Germania Brewing Co. 1896-1918[/font][/align][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Closed by South Carolina State Prohibition in 1918[/font][/align][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"][/font] [/align][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]I did find a Germania Brewing Co. bottle going for $30.[/font][/align][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"][/font] [/align][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Alan[/font][/align]


----------



## bry (Sep 24, 2006)

*RE: No idea on value but found this information.*

there is a bottle here just like yours                             southeast bottle club june/july news letter


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2006)

*RE: No idea on value but found this information.*



 
 Aqua 9" blob top beer with palmetto tree and embossed *CRAMER & KERNAN / CHARLESTON, S.C.* sold on eBay by excellentstuff-auctions for $200. 

 wow, must be something special about it???
 Thanks for the info you all. 

 Hmmm just noticed they typed KERNAN on that page , the bottle is actually KERSTEN on thier photo.


----------



## bttlmark (Sep 27, 2006)

*RE: No idea on value but found this information.*

Probably the Palm Tree, S.C. connection


----------

